# PG County MD - THIEF !!



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Someone stole one of our trucks, with plow and spreader. If anyone sees it running around please let me know.

It was last seen Thurs Dec 16th at 9am in Upper Marlboro / Glen Arden at a property we service on Watkins Park Drive. Police have been notified.

I can be reached at 443-220-5745 (Cell)

http://perficut.net/MYPICS/f550-1.jpg

1999 F550, 4x4, 11' Contractors Dump (Brand New!), Western Wideout Plow, Salt Dogg salt spreader (ID#814). Truck is blue and black in color.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, that sucks. Hope you find the guy yourself and give him some justice before calling the police. Good Luck and hope you get it all back.


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out for it also! Did you notify county PD or municipal PD?


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

County PD.

And yes, I hope I do find this guy before the police. I suspect its someone who for Green Forever Landscaping and Design Inc.

They have (had) the landscape contract at this place, and used to have the snow contract until last season when we took it over. He still has some of his equipment on site and we can tell that he has been there during this time frame because of the tracks in the snow. It was also brought to my attention by the facility staff that this landscaper has reported items stolen himself in the past. Turned out it was his own employee(s). The only address listed for him is a home address. We took a ride out to his place but saw nothing.

Given the location of where the vehicle was, the only way anyone would have known it was there was to be on that portion of the property. And this portion of the property is mainly accessed by maintenance personnel. The general public would have no need to go back in this area, unless of course, they are a thief, and are looking for something.


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

Damn that sucks, was there any glass on the ground?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Hope they find the guy, worst time of the year to have your equipment stolen


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

No broken glass that we could find. But we know that one key can open more than one vehicle.


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man. I will keep an eye out, since I live in the area.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Just found out, there has been several vehicle thefts from this lost in the past 8 months. Would've been nice of the church to tell me this ahead of time. 

I talked to the landscaper who had 2 of his trucks stolen this year from the same location. He said they stole ALL of his equipment and two vehicles. He found one truck on the side of Indian Head Highway, and found the other truck in some guys back yard parked along the woods line.

Never caught the guy though.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

That sucks! Good luck with PG County PD though. They're pretty useless (when they're not busy cheating on exams, running protection rackets for drug dealers, or being indicted by the US Attorney). If I was you, I be checking out places like Brandywine Parts and such on Rt 5 in Brandywine. With the economy, someone may have stolen to strip and sell parts for quick $$$.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree sappel. Only reason I called the PGPD was because I need a report for my insurance company. I surely dont expect them to do anything.

We've been watching craigslist, ebay, and things like that. Insurance adjuster is stopping by today so i will find out from them what I can expect on that end. Probably not much more than PGPD.


----------



## sappel138 (Dec 20, 2010)

Rob:

To help with your craigslist searching, use searchtempest.com. It allows you to search all CL cities within a designated mileage radius instead of having to go to each area and run a search. Good luck!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

PerfiCut Inc.;1162932 said:


> Just found out, there has been several vehicle thefts from this lost in the past 8 months. Would've been nice of the church to tell me this ahead of time.
> 
> I talked to the landscaper who had 2 of his trucks stolen this year from the same location. He said they stole ALL of his equipment and two vehicles. He found one truck on the side of Indian Head Highway, and found the other truck in some guys back yard parked along the woods line.
> 
> Never caught the guy though.


I think its time to install some camera's they are cheap enough


----------



## CHasselberger (Jul 10, 2010)

Rob, 

I live right down the street from Brandywine and usually stop in once every two weeks to look around. I'll swing by tomorrow after work and see if I can find anything.

Chad


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions. 

We are ordering fleet tracking gps units for all of our equipment. 


Insurance adjuster came out, took a statement, and said I should hear something back in about 2 weeks as to how much they are going to cover on my loss. I estimate, truck, plow, salter, and a few other add ons I have about $40k in losses. I'd much rather just have my truck back even if they took all the equipment off.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Disregard replied when I didnt want to.


----------



## Tiller1240 (Dec 8, 2005)

Little bit of good news yesterday. We have recovered the truck. DC Parking Authority found it abandoned in a private lot in Southeast DC. The truck appears to be mostly undamaged itself, but of course, all of the snow equipment has been removed. Western Wideout Snowplow, Buyers V-Box Salt Spreader, Full Size Lightbar, and all associated wiring and controllers.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well at least you got the truck like you wanted....whoever took it will get theres one way or the other I firmly believe to bad justice does not come as swift as we would like


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Glad to see you got the truck. Hopefully the insurance will cover the rest. How did they start the truck? Any damage to the steering column?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad to hear you got the truck back


----------

